# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  Ενισχυτής με λυχνίες

## tsoukos

Βρήκα αυτό το σχέδιο και έχω τα υλικά για κατασκευή αυτού του ενισχυτή.
Ο μετασχηματιστής τροφοδοσίας που έχω έχει έξοδο 270 V και 60 V και 6,3 V
Παρακαλώ πέστε μου αν είναι σωστό το σχέδιο (βλέπω κάποιες διαφορετικές αντιστάσεις σε ίδια κυκλώματα), και δείξτε μου ένα σχέδιο τροφοδοτικού.
Νομίζω ότι δεν πειράζει αν οι τάσεις τροφοδοσίας είναι λίγο πιό χαμηλές, λόγω του υπάρχοντος μετασχηματιστή.
 Τελευταίο ερώτημα: αν τροφοδοτήσω τα νήματα με ανορθωμένη τάση θα έχω καλύτερη ποιότητα;
104add605f363a15a49f2b54cffb1977.jpg

----------


## tsoukos

Πραγματικά δεν ξέρω να ολοκληρώσω τον ενισχυτή, σχετικά μ αυτά που γράφω πιο πάνω! Αν κάποιος μπορεί, να βοηθήσει παρακαλώ!

----------


## spirakos

> Βρήκα αυτό το σχέδιο και έχω τα υλικά για κατασκευή αυτού του ενισχυτή.
> Ο μετασχηματιστής τροφοδοσίας που έχω έχει έξοδο 270 V και 60 V και 6,3 V
> Παρακαλώ πέστε μου αν είναι σωστό το σχέδιο (βλέπω κάποιες διαφορετικές αντιστάσεις σε ίδια κυκλώματα), και δείξτε μου ένα σχέδιο τροφοδοτικού.
> Νομίζω ότι δεν πειράζει αν οι τάσεις τροφοδοσίας είναι λίγο πιό χαμηλές, λόγω του υπάρχοντος μετασχηματιστή.
>  Τελευταίο ερώτημα: αν τροφοδοτήσω τα νήματα με ανορθωμένη τάση θα έχω καλύτερη ποιότητα;
> 104add605f363a15a49f2b54cffb1977.jpg



Γεια σου Δημητρη,

Το σχεδιο θα δουλεψει αλλα αγνωστο το ποσο καλα. Τους μετ/στες εξοδου τους εχεις;
Υπαρχουν αρκετα αλλα σχεδια υλοποιημενα εδω, αρα και δοκιμασμενα
Το τροφοδοτικο ειναι το τελευταιο που πρεπει να σε απασχολει. Γραψε το λινκ που βρηκες το σχεδιο
Οσο για την ανορθωμενη ταση στα νηματα θες πανω απο 6.3VAC και το μονο που θα πετυχεις ειναι επιπλεον δυσκολια

----------


## tsoukos

Αγαπητέ Σπύρο, To link είναι απ το pinterest και δεν έχει τροφοδοτικό.
Έχω τους μετασχηματιστές. (Τροφοδοσίας και εξόδου pp EL34. -Μονοφωνικό ενισχυτή θα κάνω).
Οκ στις λυχνίες δεν θα δώσω συνεχή τάση.
Επίσης βλέπω στις αντιστάσεις των πλεγμάτων EL34 διαφορετικές τιμές στην πάνω και την κάτω λυχνία. Το ίδιο και στις αντιστάσεις στις ανόδους της ECC83. Αυτές δεν έπρεπε να ναι ίδιες?
Αυτό το σχέδιο τροφοδοτικού μπορεί να δουλέψει? Αν ναι, τι τιμή πρέπει να χουν οι αντιστάσεις για την πτώση τάσεων?
34585545_1989874411057293_1902061563074838528_n.jpg

----------


## itta-vitta

Και ο Geloso 227 35w 2Χελ34 που αντίγραφό του είναι ο ντούμπλεξ ο 35άρης, έτσι έχει τις αντιστάσεις στα οδηγά. Με διαφορετικές τιμές. Κι εγώ το έχω απορία εδώ και χρόνια 

Geloso 227 A_DUBLEX-35W.jpg

----------


## itta-vitta

Επίσης το ίδιο και ο geloso 298 με τις 2Χ6146, του οποίου αντίγραφο είναι ο Δέλτα ο 100στάρης 

Geloso_298_2x6146.gif

----------


## itta-vitta

Κάποτε που ανακατασκεύασα έναν Δέλτα 100στάρη δηλ που τον έφτιαξα σχεδόν από την αρχή, έβαλα στα οδηγά ίδιες αντιστάσεις και τελικά  έπαιξε μια χαρά.

----------


## itta-vitta

Τσούκο, από πού είσαι;

----------


## spirakos

> Αγαπητέ Σπύρο, To link είναι απ το pinterest και δεν έχει τροφοδοτικό.
> Έχω τους μετασχηματιστές. (Τροφοδοσίας και εξόδου pp EL34. -Μονοφωνικό ενισχυτή θα κάνω).
> Οκ στις λυχνίες δεν θα δώσω συνεχή τάση.
> Επίσης βλέπω στις αντιστάσεις των πλεγμάτων EL34 διαφορετικές τιμές στην πάνω και την κάτω λυχνία. Το ίδιο και στις αντιστάσεις στις ανόδους της ECC83. Αυτές δεν έπρεπε να ναι ίδιες?
> Αυτό το σχέδιο τροφοδοτικού μπορεί να δουλέψει? Αν ναι, τι τιμή πρέπει να χουν οι αντιστάσεις για την πτώση τάσεων?
> 34585545_1989874411057293_1902061563074838528_n.jpg



Καλημερα,

http://www.geocities.ws/radiorob007/...maticpage.html

Η ασυμμετρια στις αντιστασεις των ecc83 φανταζομαι ειναι για να ισορροπησει το πλατος στα 2 σηματα που προκυπτουν. Για ακριβεια θα χρειαστει παλμογραφος
Οι αντιστασεις grid stopper εξομαλυνουν τυχον ταλαντωσεις. Γιατι εχουν διαφορετικες τιμες στου Δουβλιδη και εγω το ειχα παντα απορια. Ισως φανουμε τυχεροι και απαντησει καποιος ειδικοτερος
Η λογικη του τροφοδοτικου ειναι σωστη, για να βρεις τιμες χρειαζεται πρωτα να υπολογισεις το ρευμα που ρεει καθε λυχνια
Τελος, αν χρησιμοποιησεις αναδραση θεωρω θα χρειαστεις ενα επιπλεον σταδιο κερδους

----------


## tsoukos

Εδώ και 40 χρόνια είμαι Θεσσαλονίκη. Αλλά η ασχολία μου με Η/Ν ξεκίνησε στο Παγκράτι (Αθήνα) με πομπούς στα μεσαια το 1970. Εδώ στη Θεσσαλονίκη δεν γνωρίζω κανένα "γνώστη Η/Ν"... Γι αυτό γράφτηκα εδώ ξεκινώντας ξανά! Ευχαριστώ για τα σχέδια των ενισχυτών. Άρα να κάνω την κατασκευή όπως είναι! Μπορώ βέβαια να δω και ένα Doubl-ex δια ζώσης. Έχω πρόσβαση σε 2  Doubl-ex W35, αλλά και σε 100W με EL504 που επίσης έχω πρόσβαση. Ευχαριστώ για την οδηγία!

----------


## ΠΑΝ

Η ασυμμετρια στις αντιστασεις των ecc83 είναι σωστή αλλά,
οι διαφορετικές αντιστάσεις στα grid EL34 θα ειναι σωστές μόνον εάν οι τελικές ισχύος εχουν διαφορετικό ρεύμα ανόδου κάτι που το διαπιστώνεις με μετρηση στις Rk που δεν υπάρχουν ή καλύτερα με σήμα δοκιμής στην είσοδο και παλμογράφο ή μετρητή παραμόρφωσης!
Τέλος πάντων αυτός ο ενισχυτής δεν είναιι High End, είναι ενας απλός δυνατός ενισχυτής ΡΑ, με αρνητική αναδραση και αρνητική ταση πολωσης στις τελικές πεντόδους.
Οπως είπε και ο Σπύρος,
υπάρχουν πολύ καλύτερα σχέδια να ασχοληθείς.

----------


## tsoukos

Στα σχέδια που υπάρχουν στο διαδίκτυο της Celoso στο σχέδιο Νο 280 έχει ίδιες αντιστάσεις στις ανόδους...Επίσης το σχέδιο Siemens του 1959 έχει ίδιες αντιστάσεις. Φαίνεται πως όλα λειτουργούν... 
Θα δοκιμάσω κάποια στοιχεία στην κατασκευή μου και όταν το κάνω θα ενημερώσω.g280a.gif
Αυτό το σχέδιο μάλιστα έχει σταθεροποίηση τάσεων με λυχνίες!
Επίσης αγαπητέ Παναγιώτη μπορείς να μου δείξεις κάποιο δοκιμασμένο σχέδιο όπως γράφεις? Έχω βρεί πάρα πολλά σχέδια αλλά σχεδόν σε όλα κάτι λείπει!

----------


## itta-vitta

Έχουμε ανεβάσει σχέδια ενισχυτών πολλά. Ντούμπλεξ, δέλτα, τζελόσο, από κατασκευαστές και πρόσωπικά σχέδια. 
Κάποτε είχα γνωρίσει κάποιον Τσούκο Δημήτρη από τον Παλαμά Καρδίτσας. Ραδιοπειρα(ματισ)τής των μεσαίων, ο Δημήτρης ο Γαλαξίας με τις 4 807 στα 1000. Εποχή '80. Τα λέγαμε τα βράδυα στους 1600. Κάποια χρονική στιγμή γνωριστήκαμε και από κοντά, αλλά πάλι χαθήκαμε. Εκείνα τα χρόνια η επικοινωνία δεν ήταν και τόσο εύκολη.

----------


## itta-vitta

Επειδή εδώ οι παλιές αναρτήσεις "χάνονται" ό,τι θέλεις από σχέδια πες μου . Το μέιλ μου ittavitta@gmail.com

----------


## itta-vitta

Στα "αρχεία" του "ηλεκτρονικά" μπήκες να δεις; Έχει τους λαμπάτους ενισχυτές έκδοση τέλε πρες, του Τριλιανού με πομπούς και λαμπάτους ενισχυτές, του Τράπαλη επίσης, την εκπομπή στα βραχέα της τέλε πρες που εκτός από πομπούς έχει και λαμπάτους ενισχυτές, τη συλλογή του Γιάννη του οδοντίατρου από το Ηράκλειο Κρήτης (τι έγινε αυτός χάθηκε καιρό εχει να εμφανισθεί. Μήπως παντρεύτηκε γι αυτό χάθηκε, ποιός ξέρει)

----------


## p.gabr

Αγαπητοί φίλοι το θέμα τών διαφορετικών αντιστάσεων σε σειρά με το οδηγό πλέγμα δεν έχει διευκρινιστεί ακόμα.Κατα την γνώμη μου και σύντομα δεν έχει καμία διαφορά όταν ο ενισχυτής λειτουργεί κανονικά σε τάξη Α Β γιατι δεν υπάρχει ρεύμα οδηγού πλέγματος και η αντίσταση  εισόδου  είναι  πολύ μεγάλη  Διαφορά υπάρχει όταν πλέον το σήμα εισόδου είναι μεγάλο και αγγίζει το οδηγό θετικές τιμές τάσης γιατί τότε έχουμε ρεύμα πλέγματος.Το ρεύμα μέσω Αντιστάσεως 100κωμ( μέσο όρο )ανόδου της προενοσχυτριας δίνει περίπου 3ma που δεν μπορεί να είναι καταστροφικό για το σκριν Τι γίνεται όμως;
Πιστεύω ότι αυτό δίνει μια πιο ήπια παραμόρφωση στο ένα σκέλος γιατί οι ενισχυτές που προορίζονται για όργανο ή κακοποίηση τους φτάνει στα άκρα
Εάν κάποτε ευκαιρίσω θα το εξετάσω

----------


## tsoukos

Στη σελίδα που έδωσες Σπύρο είδα την αρχική σελίδα που υπήρχε το σχέδιο αλλά βγάζει ιούς η σελίδα...
Ευχαριστώ πάντως!

----------


## Dimitris AR

Παντως το σχεδιο που ειναι στο πρωτο ποστ , αν και δεν ειναι για μουσικα οργανα ( αφου ο " σχεδιαστης " του το αποκαλει Hi End ) , εγω θα το χαρακτηριζα ως μπουζουκοσχεδιο η μπαγλαμοσχεδιο , διοτι τετοια τακτικη δλδ διαφορετικες τιμες στις αντιστασεις πλεγματων , μονο με την χρηση Cathodyne αναστροφεα φασεως χρησημοποιουνται , οπως πολυ ορθα πρατει η Geloso ! .

----------

